# Question for the rod builders?



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Is there a way to toughen up a cracked reel seat? It's not all the way through. I didn't know if glue would be very effective. The blank is exposed on the rod naturally and it is the side that has a crack, and you can see a stress line all the way down.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

ok I guess I have bigger problems the exposed area of the blank appears to be broken and is loose under the grip.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

A crack at that location can be fixed (usually) with some epoxy. What kind of rod is it?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

It is a pflueger purist rod. I got it because it was clearanced at Gander Mountain, someone returned the rod. I thought it was just a few bent guides so I straightened them out. I think from the reel seat to the butt is a separate piece of rod blank all together, that is simply glued into the seat. I was looking where it was loose and read that a lot of repair shops take cardboard and then epoxy to tighten loose reel seats, so if this is the case, it should work for this without having to cut grips. since I need the epoxy anyways, I'll use it for the seat itself as well


----------

